
Show HN: Testing RESTful services - kiranz
https://medium.com/@kiranz.m/testing-http-based-apis-rest-graphql-f215fba989ca
======
fenollp
So why a new spec format when there’s already OpenAPI, API Blueprint, RAML,
...? Is it just to support GraphQL?

~~~
euvanovic
can't GraphQL requests be specified with OpenAPI?

------
mikebn
I have just started exploring it, but how to validate xml responses?

------
uagen
Do you mind writing about microservices testing with this module

------
manikinpb
So why not parallel mode by default

------
jeremyuta
What about GraphQL mutation API

~~~
trudi8
github readme has information on this

------
thuy3
Looks promising

------
flinnub
retry option is pretty awesome

